# Interior Design



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Of course a good architecture cannot be completed without Interior Design. Post your favorite style of interior design when it comes to decorating your home, office, building, or any structure. You may post some themes, materials used, advice on interior decoration idea, your personality and your choice of interior decoration, the aesthetics and the functionality, and some unique and creative Interior Design ideas.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

I wouldn't know what pictures to choose. =o
My room is painted turquoise. It's got brown/copper decor. Some red blankets and fabric over my dresser. Contrast. White furniture. A light wood and orange frame. And so on.
I like coziness. I like something rural. I like modern colors. I'm not sure about patterned things. It depends. 
I'll be going into a program, so I'm excited. I have a lot to learn. 
I made a log out of clay and I use it to hold pencils and brushes. I have a bit of a nature theme going on in my room. 
I use the top of an old tv and the top of a closed heater to put things on... XD


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

unINFalliPle said:


> I wouldn't know what pictures to choose. =o
> My room is painted turquoise. It's got brown/copper decor. Some red blankets and fabric over my dresser. Contrast. White furniture. A light wood and orange frame. And so on.
> I like coziness. I like something rural. I like modern colors. I'm not sure about patterned things. It depends.
> I'll be going into a program, so I'm excited. I have a lot to learn.
> ...


That's a good choice of color in your room. It's more relaxing if it's painted in blue or cool colors. Very suitable for a good sleep. I can imagine your room. I like coziness too, it feels _homey. _What program are you going to? Is it some crash course in Interior Design?


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

As for coziness, traditional style is what I like because of the homey, warm, comfortable feel, like this one:










The soft feel of cushion, the warmth and timeless wood furniture sets the tone for that warm old look.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Regina said:


> That's a good choice of color in your room. It's more relaxing if it's painted in blue or cool colors. Very suitable for a good sleep. I can imagine your room. I like coziness too, it feels _homey. _What program are you going to? Is it some crash course in Interior Design?


=) It's a three year career program. I've heard it's going to be lots of work and if you fail, it's a huge pain because it extends your time by a lot. A girl got discouraged because of that and got out. I'm excited and terrified. Are you in architecture or something related?

That is a very homey room. I just want to add a detective character in there, or read a book.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

unINFalliPle said:


> =) It's a three year career program. I've heard it's going to be lots of work and if you fail, it's a huge pain because it extends your time by a lot. A girl got discouraged because of that and got out. I'm excited and terrified. Are you in architecture or something related?
> 
> That is a very homey room. I just want to add a detective character in there, or read a book.


Oh, that's good. It would make a good career if it's your passion. I'm just an Architecture, Interior Design, Feng Shui enthusiast roud:.

Yeah, it feels homey and old. What's your favorite Interior Design theme btw?


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Regina said:


> Oh, that's good. It would make a good career if it's your passion. I'm just an Architecture, Interior Design, Feng Shui enthusiast roud:.
> 
> Yeah, it feels homey and old. What's your favorite Interior Design theme btw?


I'm afraid I don't know enough to pick. I'm also very difficult with picking out my favorite out of a range of things. I like variety.

What's your favorite interior design theme?


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

unINFalliPle said:


> I'm afraid I don't know enough to pick. I'm also very difficult with picking out my favorite out of a range of things. I like variety.
> 
> What's your favorite interior design theme?


To be honest I like everything. But if I were to choose interior design for my own home, if I had the money, I'd probably pick French style (with the King Louis chair and sofa, and heavy draperies and chandeliers, paintings, and carpet). Or, modern design that looks clean simple, austere and sophisticated, without too much focus on white. White is the color for modern interior design. Or I would go with Traditional style, I like woods, and the soft feel of cushion and lacy curtains, and hanging pictures and paintings. It feels homey, warm, and inviting. This is the type of design that the Feng Shui suggests as a good option.


----------



## adlen (Jul 4, 2013)

According to me, here are some tips to decorate your home,

Place photos of your family or tours.
Light up the rooms.
White wall with black curtains or paper the wall.
Add a splash color.
Follow your metal urges.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

adlen said:


> According to me, here are some tips to decorate your home,
> 
> Place photos of your family or tours.
> Light up the rooms.
> ...


I think interior decorating also depends to the tastes and personality of a person. 

A person who is neat freak OCD-like, might choose minimalist interior design for a sleek, clean, outlined look like this one:









A person who has a refined taste and wants attention and grandeur might select the Classic French Style (King Louis era):

















A homebody person who wants, coziness, warmth, and homeliness might choose the Traditional look or the Rustic/Country look:
Traditional

















Rustic/Country look:
















Notice the airy, spacious feel, and the use of high vaulted wood ceiling, and checkered patterns.

For those who love to travel, they might choose the Eclectic look (combination of all themes, and they may display the souvenirs from their travels:


----------



## LaTortugaChina (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

ISTP, according to the home design style test on personality test resources contemporary with some vintage modern is my style and I think it is.

Contemporary

















Not sure which kitchen to pick

















Vintage modern

















Just an attic room I thought looked nice


----------



## Artshedonline (Jun 13, 2013)

Interior Design are used to decorate the internal part of your home or office.


----------



## HypoTempes (Nov 25, 2013)

Love this type of interior design , not the furniture though, someone I know will make/is designing some french style furniture for me but more polygonal like a shaded 3d model if you understand this.


----------

